# Potters Manor House - April 2010



## vmlopes (Apr 13, 2010)

Potters Manor House was built in 1904 by the classical architect Hugh Jokin. It nestles well hidden near the village of Nevertell just off the A40999 in Hampnex. The last inhabitants were a family of artisans and potters and for some reason, that we will probably never know, left the house with all its contents including many paintings and full wardrobes of clothes.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6
Gas Mask Are So Last Year


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures! I especially like the second one. Old manor houses are some of my favourites!

I'm curious as to what it looks like outside though, any pics?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2010)

Basement Ghost said:


> I'm curious as to what it looks like outside though, any pics?



Me too. Any pics of the other rooms or stuff left there? It looks like a really interesting explore. Fabulous pics...love the first one.


----------



## urbex1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Simply AMAZING pics. Particularly no. 2, one of the best i've come across. awesome stuff.


----------



## mookster (Apr 14, 2010)

it is certainly an interesting location alright


----------



## freebird (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic pics! The place looks really photogenic. Its interesting that clothes and stuff are still in there.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing old place, would love to find something like this for myself!!

Great pics!

Matt


----------



## lithofacies (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm, interesting. yes. Nice pictures though.


----------



## SCL001 (Apr 15, 2010)

you say pictures and wardrobes full of clothes, any pictures of these details. looks sweet


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 15, 2010)

This place looks great, excellent pictures and great use of HDR.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 16, 2010)

Excellant stuff V...love the second shot very much


----------



## muppix (Apr 16, 2010)

vmlopes said:


> Potters Manor House was built in 1904 by the classical architect Hugh Jokin



I wonder if he ever got fed up with people asking him _Are Hugh Jokin_? ...


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Neat,neat,neat!(as The Damned would say).


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice location but the pictures are really dark.


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 17, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> Nice location but the pictures are really dark.



On purpose


----------



## ianianian (Apr 18, 2010)

wow. just wow. what amazing photos. seeing that first one just took my breath away. v impressed.


----------



## Toby-1-kenobi (May 8, 2010)

*This is utterly genius*

My first post on the site, but just wanted to say thanks. This is outstanding and utterly inspirational


----------



## oldscrote (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful atmospheric photographs thank you for sharing.


----------



## chaoticreason (May 10, 2010)

Cracking photos,superior in places to some professional shots I've seen in galleries.
Please don't leave us like the proverbial donkey with a carrot hanging right in front of our faces.More photos?,pretty please.


----------



## Faing (May 10, 2010)

that is by far one of the best urbex places i have seen on the net. more pics please


----------



## cosworth (May 15, 2010)

Awesome shots these , just the type of shots i like to see , really professional and look amazing with the dark look . 

Just got back from here at the weekend and wow it really is full of interesting stuff . Nevertell is a great place


----------



## Landie_Man (May 15, 2010)

I really like this, its got some nice decay


----------



## elblondie (May 21, 2010)

Amazing pictures. The 2nd one with the plants coming through the window is like nature reclaiming its own space.


----------



## mr_bones (May 21, 2010)

cosworth said:


> Awesome shots these , just the type of shots i like to see , really professional and look amazing with the dark look .
> 
> Just got back from here at the weekend and wow it really is full of interesting stuff . Nevertell is a great place





elblondie said:


> Amazing pictures. The 2nd one with the plants coming through the window is like nature reclaiming its own space.



Welcome to the Derelict Places _both_ of you. Isn't it strange that your only posts have been praising this thread! I would invite you to introduce yourselves to the forum formally here [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/forumdisplay.php?f=132[/ame].


----------

